# Mount point /proc/bus/usb does not exist

## stkaplan

On boot, I get the message "Mount point /proc/bus/usb" does not exist when it tries to mount usbfs. After this, I can't use any USB devices.

I do have a folder /proc/bus/usb, which contains two empty files, called devices and drivers. Both are zero bytes.

In my /etc/fstab, the line to mount usbfs is "none   /proc/bus/usb   usbfs   defualts   0 0"

Google couldn't find anything, so I came here. Thanks in advance to anyone who can help.

Also, I apologize if this message is really poorly formatted, but I'm typing this in Lynx because I don't have a desktop environment yet (currently compiling KDE).

I'm really hoping this is something stupid and easily fixable like a typo...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

stkaplan,

Does

```
 grep PROC /usr/src/linux/.config

```

 include  *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

  in its output?

If not, you didn't include procfs support in the kernel.

The /proc fs must be mounted before you try to mount the usbfs, so the line that mounts the usbfs must come after the line that mounts /proc.

Having said that, I dont explicitly mount usbfs - it just works(tm).

----------

## stkaplan

Yes, CONFIG_PROC_FS is enabled, and /proc is mounted before /proc/bus/usb.

I'll try booting without usbfs in my fstab later, and see what it says. I only added it in because it said so in the installation guide.

----------

## stkaplan

Okay, commenting out the usbfs line in /etc/fstab didn't help. Well, it got rid of the mount point error...but USB still does not work.

EDIT: Now that I look at it, I get a USB message in my dmesg:

```
usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub
```

but that seems to be the only time it's mentioned. The KDE Control Center shows nothing for USB devices.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

stkaplan,

Try the following 

```
dmesg | grep USB
```

 and look for a line like  *Quote:*   

> usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xf8b16000, IRQ 11
> 
> 

  near the top. This is your USB root hub being detected.

Now, which hardware drivers did you build when you made your kernel?

There are four to chose from. EHCI, OHCI, UHCI and UHCI-Alt

EHCI id for USB 2.0 OHCI is for me (my dmesg says OHCI)

If you built the drivers as modules, one should show up in 

```
/sbin/lsmod
```

 because the kernel will have tried to load it.

```
grep USB /usr/src/linux/.config
```

 will show you lots of useful info about your USB kernel config

 *Quote:*   

> # USB Host Controller Drivers
> 
> CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m
> 
> CONFIG_USB_UHCI=m
> ...

  Look for the above group. If you don't have the one matching your hardware set to y or m, reconfigure your kernel and have another go.

The tool usbview is also useful.

----------

## srlinuxx

I was working on the same thing yesterday and /my/ problem was building usb support directly into the kernel instead of as a module.  It worked once I changed that.

CONFIG_USB=m  <- that was the main one.

CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=y

# Miscellaneous USB options

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y  <- make sure this is yes!

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# USB Host Controller Drivers

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_UHCI=m

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_ALT=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI=m

----------

## stkaplan

"dmesg | grep USB" gives no results. 

"dmesg | grep usb" gives only what I said earlier.

/sbin/lsmod gives:

```
vfat                   10284   0  (autoclean)

fat                    31640   0  (autoclean) [vfat]

floppy                 51260   0  (autoclean)

usbcore                62432   1

fglrx                 175976   0

nvaudio                35060   1

ac97_codec             13224   0  [nvaudio]

soundcore               3908   2  [nvaudio]

nvnet                  25888   1

```

Note the usbcore, but no *HCI.

Also, I have the exact same kernel settings as srlinuxx posted, except CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set.

However, I noticed I didn't have USB printer support enabled. It wasn't the only device I tried, but I'd need to recompile anyway, so I'll try recompiling with CONFIG_USB_DEBUG also set.

----------

## srlinuxx

 *stkaplan wrote:*   

> " enabled. It wasn't the only device I tried, but I'd need to recompile anyway, so I'll try recompiling with CONFIG_USB_DEBUG also set.

 

well, that one won't help ya much, it's just barfs out extra errors to help track down problems.

in addition, it seems to me on my machine anyway, that one needs hotplug installed and enabled to get any readout in /proc/bus/usb too.

do you have that running?

----------

## stkaplan

Weird. It works now. I don't think I changed anything...

*shrug*

I guess I'll leave it at that now. If it works, it works, I suppose.

----------

